# stick blender



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

is it absolutely necessary for me to get a stick blender to make soap? I have a good stainless lng-handled spoon, and I have a regular hand-mixer if I can use that. I just hate to buy one in case I decide making soap is not my cup of tea. I have loads of kitchen gadgets I rarely use as it is. However, if I really need one, I will get it.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Depends on how long your recipe takes to trace. I don't use a SB with my regular recipe at all. But I have a couple others that I make that would take forever to trace without the SB. No clue if a regular mixer would do the same though you'd have to be able to reach the bottom of the pot/bowl with it and there might be more of a chance of splattering I think.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

My first few batches, I made with a whisk. Took me a long time to reach trace. Then I read about SB's. I had one under the counter so it became my soap SB. I, personally, will not be without my stick blender for soap. I have a separate one for lotion. I have been using mine for over 2 years and it is still going strong.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

I could not, would not make soap without a stick blender, some recipes can take up to four hours to trace... if you reach false trace and your soap separates you will wish that you purchased a stick blender.. Regular mixers, do not work the same way in soap forcing the molecules together, but it would probably still be faster than by hand... Let us know if it works for you
Barb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH never would I be without my stick blender and you can use it for other things than soap if you decide you don't like making soap but get a good one mine is a Brau and wasn't very exspensive but I have another cheaper one that is not worth a flip


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

They carry two different ones at walmart -- one with a wavy bottom, and one with a straight bottom that is vented. Vicki told me to get the straight bottom one -- it was 12 dollars. I know others who have gotten professional grade stick blenders from EBay and loved them at a very low cost. The small investment is worth it in the beginning, then upgrade as you get money coming in and invest back into your soap business. At the start you will continue to reinvest in soap supplies and equiptment until you have what really works for you.

Good Luck!
Linda


----------



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

umm....
what is a stick blender.
I am a real dummy in the kitchen
sorry!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

here is a picture of some 
http://www.target.com/gp/search/186...ick_blender&LID=13534328&ref=tgt_adv_XSGT0749


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You can pick up braun stick blenders for $5 on ebay also. You don't want all the attachements so look for ones missing stuff, they go cheap...you just want the stick blender.

Like Barb, I couldn't even imagine stirring soap, I even have my own inverter so if the electricty goes off I can still soap.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks folks--sounds like I need one. I'm sure I can find other uses for it too! 
Target!! I was thinking "Bed, Bath, & Beyond".....Target will probably be a better price.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have two and I hate the one that the bottom (stick) part is removable. I prefer the other one since the seam (not removable ) is much higher up on the blender. I think it is a Rival. The cheapie from Wal Mart will come apart on me if I am not super careful.


----------



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

wow, thanks Sondra!

I have never seen one before - probably because I never looked for one!
I will try to find onw for myself now.

you don't even want to know what I had pictured in my head :laughcry


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

LaNell, that is a good point, mine does separate if I am not careful. Cheapo Wal Mart is cheapo but I appreciated the fast start and seeing if it were something that I wanted to continue. Stick blender may be next on my list of "real" things to upgrade!

Linda


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

LOL

I just realized I had a Braun. I bought a fixer upper house and it came with lots of stuff...aka junk. I almost gave the sb to the thrift store but then started making soap. I was really hard on it to begin with, never letting it rest during mixing and I was amazed that it lasted because I thought it was a cheapie. I just looked on ebay for a Braun and it looked just like mine. Hey (little light clicking on) mine is a Braun! 

I can be so clueless sometimes.

There is one on ebay right now for $5.50

Becky


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have the cheapo walmart blender. I think it was $19. It's my second one. The first broke. I still have the motor, but the stick part is now no good. Nope, couldn't soap without it. It I quit soaping, I'll still keep it, but I really wouldn't want to use it for any food right now as it would impart a soapy flavor. No sense making life harder than it needs to be by trying to stir a pot of soap to trace.


----------

